# Libro de Programacion para PLC´s Cual es el bueno?



## snakewather (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola compañeros esta vez para hacerles una pregunta:

¿Que libro me sugieren comprar para programar PLC´s especialmente RSlogix 500 o 5000?

O si conocen otro que meneje el lenguaje escalera en general para cualquier PLC donde vengan tecnicas o metodos se agradece la aportacion creo que avemos varios que nos gustaria aprender mas o simplemente empezar desde cero.

Yo ya le se un poco pero me gustaria avanzar mas tecnicamente.

Espero sus respuestas y esperemos pronto hacer un tutorial de PLC´s que buena falta hace.

SALUDOS!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 11, 2011)

Si bien hay libros que hablan sobre la programación general de los PLC y el lenguaje escalera es común a todos, pero más cierto es que cada PLC tiene caráctristicas tan propias, que por lo general hay que inclinarse por una determinada marca y conocer a fondo sus posibilidades para aprovechar al máximo su potencial, ya que cada uno tiene su forma particular de hacer algunas cosas, y la forma que se programan sus funciones y como se manejan los parámetros de estas, es alli donde difierene de una marca a otra


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 12, 2011)

[/SIZE]Hola compañeros:

En el foro hay un tema iniciado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/plc-controladores-logicos-programables-2345/#post524076

Espero lo considen.


----------



## snakewather (Jul 12, 2011)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> Hola compañeros:
> 
> En el foro hay un tema iniciado:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/plc-controladores-logicos-programables-2345/#post524076
> ...




HOLA Estos que mencionas en el hilo se ven buenos gracias voy a checar su contenido espero mas aportes por si hay uno por ahi de reciente edicion y que trate el RSlogix.

*Autómatas programables y sistemas de automatización.
*Mandado Pérez, Enrique

*Autómatas programables: fundamentos, manejo, instalación y práctica**s*.
Porras Criado, Alejandro

*Autómatas programables industriales: arquitectura y aplicaciones*.
Michel, Gilles


----------



## snakewather (Abr 10, 2012)

Bueno me contesto yo solo jajaja, he encontrado este muy bueno lo recomiendo para la marca siemens STEP 7. no viene rebuscado y comprensible para los que van empezando.




 STEP 7 UNA MANERA FACIL DE PROGRAMAR PLC DE SIEMENS C/DVD
 Autor: PILAR MENGUAL
 Editorial: ALFAOMEGA GPO EDR
 I.S.B.N.: 9786077686552
 Año: 2010
 Edición: 1
 Precio:  $ 376.00


----------



## chclau (Abr 10, 2012)

Disculpen el autobombo, en mi blog que está en la firma pueden consultar un pequeño curso que estoy todavía escribiendo con ejemplos prácticos (el dedicado a la revista Lupin)


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 10, 2012)

La revista Saber Electrónica ha publicado cursos completos sobre PLC. Por las dudas dirigirse a: luisleguizamon@webelectronica.com.ar.


----------



## jann (Abr 10, 2012)

Pos la verdad tendrias que leer mucho por diferente marca, pero en allen bradley de rockwell cuenta con muchos simuladores para sus 3  gamas de plc 5, 500 y 5000 que en realidad no cambian mucho pero en la pagina de rockwell podras encontrar muchos manuales de como utilizar las distintas funciones de estos plc, tambien dependiendo del tipo de procesador  podras usar algunas y otras no asi como diferentes capacidades.


----------



## snakewather (Abr 11, 2012)

Gracias por la contribucion @chclau muy buen material para empezar Yo ya le di a RSlogix pero con manuales para el micrologix 1200, ahora me voy a pasar al STEP 7 por eso puse este libro que lo acabo de comprar y biene muy bien detallado con ejemplos practicos.

hola @aquileslor lo que comentas del la revista de hecho yo compro la edicion internacional para ponerme al tanto de lo nuevo y solo he visto que manejen PLCs pero con programacion picaxe a nivel industrial solo he visto teoria en sus articulos no se si se me alla pasado un numero donde hablaron de rockwell o siemens pero de todos modos muy buena la informacion.


----------

